# little help with my UD 2.0 Meal Plan!



## the_leprechaun (May 10, 2009)

ok so heres my first bash at my UD 2.0 meal plan, ive read the book and think ive grasped everything! just about.. im still not sure about my food choices for my carb up days! im sorry its really long, but any help would be much appreciated!!!
stats: 13.5% BF, 183 lbs, 159 lbs of LBM, 5 11`


*Day 1/2/3 low cals/low carbs *

Breakfast:
2 scoops whey protein    197 2.6 3.4 39.8 
30 g oats                     110 1.5 19.8 3.3 
3 fish oil tabs                27 3.0 0.0 0.0 

Lunch:
tin of tuna                  150 0.8 0.0 36.0
cup of lettuce             8 0.1 1.6 0.5 

Dinner:
2x chicken breasts       261 5.7 0.0 49.1 
1 onion                      60 0.1 14.0 1.6 
1 pepper                    44 0.3 10.5 1.5 
garlic
olive oil 2 table spoons 12 1.2 0.3 0.0 
3 fish oil tabs               27 3.0 0.0 0.0

pre/post workout(half before and half after) tension workout
2 scoops whey protein    197 2.6 3.4 39.8

*Totals                         1,323 46.7 53.7 171.9* 

*Day 4 up to 5 pm*


Breakfast:
2 scoops whey protein    197 2.6 3.4 39.8 
30 g oats                     110 1.5 19.8 3.3 
3 fish oil tabs                27 3.0 0.0 0.0

Lunch:
2x chicken breasts       261 5.7 0.0 49.1 
1 onion                      60 0.1 14.0 1.6 
1 pepper                    44 0.3 10.5 1.5 
garlic
olive oil 2 table spoons 12 1.2 0.3 0.0 
3 fish oil tabs               27 3.0 0.0 0.0

*Total                        942 40.3 48.7 95.5 *

*Day 4 after 5pm*

30 g oats                     110 1.5 19.8 3.3 (pre workout)
1 scoop of whey            98 1.3 1.7 19.9 

*Day 4(pm)/5 carb load(aiming for 1000g of carbs over the next 24 hours)*

post workout(meal 1)

2 scoops of protopure protein    206 0.0 18.0 34.0
100g of oats                           365 5.0 66.0 11.0 
4 slices of whole grain bread      316 2.3 62.4 14.0 
5g creatine

Meal 2
4 slices of whole grain bread        316 2.3 62.4 14.0 
200g Muesli with raisins and nuts  680 9.8 155.6 19.4  
tin of tuna                                150 0.8 0.0 36.0
milk 1% fat 1 cup                       102 2.4 12.2 8.2 

*toals post workout                     1,985 21.7 376.6 100.6 * 

*Day 5*

Meal 1:
200g Muesli with raisins and nuts  680 9.8 155.6 19.4  
milk 1% fat 1 cup                       102 2.4 12.2 8.2 
4 slices of whole grain bread        316 2.3 62.4 14.0 
butter for bread                        140 15.2 0.4 0.4 

meal 2
250 g pasta                              315 1.8 69.8 6.6 
tin of tuna                                150 0.8 0.0 36.0
2x pasta stir in sauce                 274 20.6 19.2 3.0  

meal 3: (ill prob just use my usual no calorie hot sauce with all this)
250 g baked potatoes                 232 0.2 53.9 4.9 
2x chicken breasts                     261 5.7 0.0 49.1 
300g basmati rice                      1,041 1.5 231.0 21.0 

meal 4
4 slices of whole grain bread        316 2.3 62.4 14.0 
butter for bread                        140 15.2 0.4 0.4
6 fish oil tabs                            54 6.0 0.0 0.0 

meal 5
4 slices of whole grain bread        316 2.3 62.4 14.0 
butter for bread                        140 15.2 0.4 0.4

*Totals                                     3,882 68.5 666.8 176.6 *


*Day 6/7 (back to my normal hihg protein/mod fat/mod carb diet)*

Breakfast:
Cals Fat (g) Carbs (g) Prot (g) 

oats 110 1.5 19.8 3.3 
protopure protein powder 206 0.0 18.0 34.0 
Banana, 121 0.4 31.1 1.5 


snack:

tin of tuna 150 0.8 0.0 36.0 
3x wheat cracker bread 75 0.6 14.9 2.8 
grapes 172 0.4 45.2 1.8 
.5 avocado   182 15.3 11.9 3.4 

lunch:
tin of tuna 150 0.8 0.0 36.0 
3x wheat cracker bread 75 0.6 14.9 2.8 
Banana, 121 0.4 31.1 1.5 


dinner:
2x chicken breasts 261 5.7 0.0 49.1 
50g basmati rice 174 0.2 38.5 3.5 
1 onion 60 0.1 14.0 1.6 
1 pepper 44 0.3 10.5 1.5 
garlic
olive oil pam spray 12 1.2 0.3 0.0 
6x fish oil caps 54 6.0 0.0 0.0 

snack:
8 eggwhites 137 0.4 1.9 28.7 
1 whole egg 60 0.1 14.0 1.6 

before bed:
protopure protein powder 206 0.0 18.0 34.0 

*Total 2,314 34.3 270.2 238.1 *


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 10, 2009)

whyd ont you guys get off "builts" ass already....i dont mean that literally ofcourse  ........ I think she is a bit to blame as well for babying everyone as well tho.....Your diet looks awesome, give it a week WITHOUT ANY cheat meals and see where it takes you and adjust accordingly...looks like you are almost there


----------



## Built (May 10, 2009)

Thank you qg. 

Pre-tension workout, aren't you supposed to eat some fruit and some protein? I usually do a whey shake and an orange and a pear or an apple.

Post workout on the tension day, doesn't Lyle suggest faster, lower-fibre carbs? I usually start with dextrose, rice cakes, white rice...

What are your macros for your carbup? You know it's meant to be low fat, right?


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 10, 2009)

i can add an apple with the pre workout shake and remove the 2 table spoons of olive oil from the low carb days, i cant see anything about low fibre carbs post tension workout in the book, my head is sort of spinning from trying to work it all out, but i appreciate the input greatly!... my macros for the 24 hour carb up(day 5 and after 5pm day 4) are 
 5867 90.2(f) 1043.4(c) 277(p) should i reduce fat more here to 50 g???


----------



## kyoun1e (May 10, 2009)

I'm no expert on UD2, but I'm on my 4th week of this right now.

* I usually go with 1 scoop of whey and a banana right before tension.
* If I remember correctly, Lyle says to go with faster carbs at the start and then move to slower at the end of the carbup. Think loading up on oats may make reaching your goals difficult on the tummy possibly.

Your low cal days look good. Those are the easy ones to figure out in my opinion. I was most stressed out about getting the carbup right...god knows you don't want to foul that up after spending 3.5 days starving yourself. 

On carbup I keep it simple -- bagels, pasta, and frosted mini wheats (although kept to a minimum to keep sucrose down). Really, it's bagels or bust for the most part...I like them, they are low in fat, and by the end of the carbup you've hit your protien requirements. 

And as an aside, I've yet to eat meat of any kind on carbup day. Just can't deal with it. I get my protien from all that's hidden in those bagels.

And I can't say enough about UD2. Best program I've ever run into.

KY


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 10, 2009)

yeah im finding the crab up days the hardest to figure out(the other days are pretty simple i suppose), just so many options out there! i may look at dropping some of the protein sources on this day( i think its a psychological thing to need to have tuna or chicken in there lol) im a major fan of bread, so i maybe go with white bread/white rice early in the day and then switch to the wholegrain towards the end of the carb up! its going to be interesting to see how it goes!


----------



## kyoun1e (May 10, 2009)

I hear what you're saying.

We're so trained to eat 1 - 1.5g of protien per lbm that our first thought is how do I get some chicken or tuna in there? I'm tellin ya, that's going to be the furthest thing from your mind when you're on your 4th bagel and you have 800+ carbs to go! There's protien in those carb dominated foods!

I'd keep it simple to start. I did. I literally ate nothing but bagels the first week and it worked out fine. Once you get one week under your belt it all becomes easier...and addictive.

KY


----------



## danzik17 (May 10, 2009)

Agree on the protein.  I usually will throw on 1-2 shakes with ~50g of protein in each.  There is no way in hell that I can fit in any kind of meat or eggs with how many carbs I need to finish.

My carbups are generally (in this order):

Cereal + Strawberries --> Bagels --> Oats/Pasta

It's very basic and I just eat enough of them to hit my targets.


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 11, 2009)

what do you guys normally eat with the bagels/ pasta?? im a little confused regarding butters or sauces for this part!


----------



## kyoun1e (May 11, 2009)

Close to nothing in order to keep fat low. I believe you have to keep fat to around 50g on the carbup day.

The first couple times I just ate the plain. Thank god I like bagels. I've moved to non-fat spray butter and olive oil on pasta with a little bit of parm cheese and veggies.

I'm on my 2nd day of depletion and low cals/carbs right now. Getting hungry thinking about carbs. Unfortunately it's two days away.

KY


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 11, 2009)

thanks for that, ok so pretty much plain ol carbs, think i may stick with white bread progressing to brown bread over the 24 hours, its going to be tough to wolf down those carbs plain! so any tips any one has please let me know! though ill prob be begging for them after 2 more days of this low carb jazz!


----------



## Built (May 11, 2009)

Bread and jam
Rice and soy sauce


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 11, 2009)

bread and jam sounds just fine to me, would this be a source of sucrose and fructose he suggests??( sorry for all the questions just trying to learn and soak it all up)
FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal: Public Journal
heres my fitday journal if anyone is interested!


----------



## danzik17 (May 11, 2009)

the_leprechaun said:


> thanks for that, ok so pretty much plain ol carbs, think i may stick with white bread progressing to brown bread over the 24 hours, its going to be tough to wolf down those carbs plain! so any tips any one has please let me know! though ill prob be begging for them after 2 more days of this low carb jazz!



Oh come on.

Throw in a few everything bagels, some sesame, one or two raisin....
Make your own sauce for pasta so it's lowfat...

It's not like you _have_ to eat everything plain 

I also dump SF Maple Syrup on my oats.  Delicious.


----------



## SupraFast (May 11, 2009)

Your carbohydrates should always be low glycemic carbs with the exception of your post workout meal.  I wrote an article about carbs at my website in my signature.

Low Glycemic would be: Rice Cakes, Oatmeal, Veggies, Fruits, Brown Rice

High Glycemic would be: White bread, soda, cake, Chips


----------



## Unreal (May 12, 2009)

Not on UD2.0. 

Fatfree cream cheese works great on bagels. Or jam.


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 13, 2009)

so basically pretty much anything fat free goes, so i can add a few fat free yogurts and anything fat free in with the bagels to satisfy my sweet tooth?


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

Basically, yeah. Watch it with sucrose and HFCS - roughly half the carbohydrate from these sources is fructose, which you need to limit to I think - what is it, 50g? 100g of table sugar is about a third of a cup - that's what 50g of fructose hides in.


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 14, 2009)

so onto my carb up now, i really struggled with my third night of low carb/cal couldnt sleep and had to get up and eat some fruit, which made me go to 100g of carbs for this day...ive went down the white bread and jam and white rice option for my carb up, it seems really strange and alien eating like this! however before my thurs workout im down to 80.9kg from 83.2kg on mon, will be interesting to see where i stand after my first cycle


----------



## Built (May 14, 2009)

You'll get better this as you go along. 

Enjoy feeling evil.


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 16, 2009)

so i enjoyed my carb up days, it actually feels good essentially splitting the week up into 3 in diet terms, takes away the monotony! i was 82.2kg this morning after my carb up so around 1kg down from when i started...this may be a little too much, hopefully the majority of this was fat! i was only around the 4-5000 cals mark on my carb up days! im finding the workouts the toughest ie. in terms of getting intensities right etc, enjoying the program! definatley going to give it a 6 week cycle and see how it goes! sub 10% here i come!


----------



## ironman4 (May 16, 2009)

Built said:


> You'll get better this as you go along.
> 
> Enjoy feeling evil.




Hahaha, so true


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 18, 2009)

so im into my second cycle, im going to do my first depletion workout later, however i wont be able to get to the gym tomorrow as i have to fly to london, it says in the book that you can do a one day 2 hour depletion workout, he calls for a full body circuit to be done twice each day, will i just increase this to 4 repeats in one day insted of 2 spread over the two days?


----------



## kyoun1e (May 18, 2009)

You basically do one giant depletion workout all at once or do one early and the other later.

I've done the giant one all at once. 

Not very pleasurable, but doable.

Took me more like 2.5 - 3 hours. My depletion workouts run almost exactly an hour and twenty minutes.

Good luck.

KY


----------

